# anybody ever tried a gluten/casein free diet?



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Wondering if anybody has ever tried a gluten and casein free diet. Gluten is found in wheat, barley, oats, cereals, etc. and casein is found in milk and dairy products. Both gluten and casein, when not capable of being fully digested, can produce a opiate/hallucinogenic type peptide which leaks through the intestinal or stomach walls and into the brain. Tons of cases of gluten and casein sensitivity have been found in schizophrenia and autism patients. A gluten or casein free diet has often shown total remission of symptoms in schizophrenics and great improvement in autistic patients. While not as much research has gone into depression and anxiety, correlations between them and gluten/casein are evident.

Most cases of gluten or casein sensitivity manifest themselves with stomach/abdominal/gastrointestinal complaints after an offending food is ingested. However, the onset of a lot of cases are so gradual and mild that the symptoms hardly ever suggest a sensitivity to either of these foods. And, from what I have read, sometimes reactions bad reactions may not occur to days or weeks after these foods are taken in.

Since so many people here complain of schizophrenic/alzheimers/autism like symptoms, this could be of some consideration. It seems like a lot of people's DP/DR digresses so slowly that it is hard to notice what is causing it. Read into it.


----------

